# Best Jobs for People with SA



## Benz88

I wanted to know from everyone's opinion on here what would you think would be the best jobs for people with SA?


----------



## shyvr6

This has been brought up a few times before. I think it depends on how severe your sa is. Some people can do almost any job, while others would be better off sticking to jobs that don't deal with too many people.


----------



## queequag

An artist!!!

Express your angst and loneliness through your creativity. You don't need to do this as a profession, even as a hobby..its effective.


----------



## Zarrix

I couldn't do a customer service job. Maybe I could if it was a few randoms asking for help in a store, but not at a checkout or anything like that.
I want to deal with as few people as possible.


----------



## seanybhoy

Depending on the severity of the individuals SA then anything where your by yourself and getting paid a ****load of money seems to be a win-win situation.


----------



## miss.filth

First of all, you can do any job if you put your mind to it. However, speaking from experience working in a hotel as a housekeeper (or even maintenance) is a great job for people with SA. It's all individual work and I go hours without seeing another person.


----------



## Shoeless

Personally, I think it might be good idea to at least try out a job that works with people... kind of forcing yourself out there, you know? Might even help with overcoming your anxiety, even if it's just a little bit.


----------



## spinal97

100 years ago, you could have gone for lighthouse keeper. Now that was isolation. But, today, I don't think there is much you can do to avoid talking to people other than what people have suggested. You could become a writer.

Actually another idea is that you could make a living buying and selling stuff on ebay. I've known some people who do that for that living.


----------



## Rrusso1324

Artist is the way to be if you ask me!
Through writing, drawing/painting, and music

that is how i expressed before anxiety was prevalent in my life and now it is how I mend it and make it all better=]


----------



## Neptunus

Ah yes, the life of a starving artist. Too bad they're a dime a dozen.


----------



## Kyaa

...


----------



## aries

I would love to be a teacher for kindergarten or preschool a daycare. Kids gravitate to me and I don't get anxiety around them at all, I'm like a social butterfly with them. Maybe because I know their thoughts are so innocent and honest, I don't worry about their judgements or getting offended.
I'm worried I couldn't get hired, being male though.


----------



## ~AJ~

cop


----------



## BeautifulSorta

You can always become a paper boy/girl. That is, if you ask me, the most lonesome and anti-social job in the world.
I mean, you go out with all the newspapers in the middle of the night, on your own, and putting the newspapers in peoples mailboxes.
Maybe you can talk to and make friends with the mailboxes.


----------



## kelso

Tiffany, I really appreciate you asking this as at my age and "been there done that" with not real good results I ponder this as well.
Okay, I did many jobs in my life. Firstly I had two kids to support. Secondly I had no idea what was wrong with me. Thirdly my age group you were not allowed to be sooks eg. "just get on with it".
My best jobs were out in the bush where you had little contact with others but quite frankly you ended up a "myall".
For me it is a job where I am in control. I do not have to put up with idiots. I have people around me that are in control of their own lives and can think for themselves. I am quite intolerant probably because I was brought up with that attitude.

JUSTIN I totally relate to you!


----------



## griff

I currently work from home as a magazine journalist. I get work via email. I send the completed work back via email. I get paid electronically. Because I work for companies across the UK that are outside my area (quite a low-paid area) I can get better money than other people in my area working in offices at 'normal' jobs - I'd recommend it to anyone with SA. Teleworking means you can use your talents without the frustration of dealing with colleagues. Hope this encourages someone else to give it a go.


----------



## ardrum

The problem with a lot of jobs I think is pay. If you have to support yourself 100%, then that eliminates a lot of jobs.


----------



## queequag

Its also difficult to advance in careers with SA. SIGHHHHHH


----------



## ElectricVolcano

I would like to get a job, but I'm so afraid of getting one. The reason I lost my last, good job was because I had a mental breakdown over getting sued over an old credit card debt. I constantly felt like someone was going to use the system to legally rob me at any moment. The people wanted my entire pay check or $350 a month, and I was lucky if I made $400 a month. It wasn't going to pay for my meds. I want to work and make money so I could at least maybe afford a hobby, but they could pounce on me when I start working again. There's also my problem with customer support. Before 2000, people used to be nice, but now they verbally attack you for just about anything. I don't want to wash dishes for a living either. I hate washing dishes. All I want to do is work at a computer for work, but you have to have a degree on that now. I've also thought about going back to school, but I don't know if I can get enough funding to not work while I'm going to school. I'm working on Disability, but I can't call my lawyer because I hate phones. Then, everyone tells me how I could get over that, but I don't want to. I hate phones, and I won't use them period. As for getting a job, I really don't know what to do.


----------



## I Miss home

I used to work nights as a janitor. It was great. I just couldn't handle the night shift.


----------



## LonelyEnigma

I currently work for UPS at the airport. My daily job duties consist of uploading and downloading jets, sorting packages, and operating various equipment required to preform the above duties. This is a good job if you have SA because you only have to communicate with fellow employees, as opposed to customers. The job is unionized so there is considerable job security, decent pay, and great benefits. This job does not require a college degree either. If you are looking for a entry level job, try UPS. You might have to wait until we come out of the recession though. Right now, there are very few job openings. 

I'm pursing a B.S. degree in business, concentrating in accounting. I hope this will be a good job for anxiety. It seems like it would be a good job for someone with SA because there is not a lot of social interactions. Most of my time would be spent on the computer making various financial entries, calculations, and analysis. Some accountants even get to work from home.


----------



## Babygirly

homemaker or stay-a-home-mom/dad... that is, if you can get someone else to support you. :um


----------



## venusfruit

I tried forcing myself to have a social job. I worked as a personal trainer, but I got NO clients, because they didn't want a shy trainer. I suffered through this for 3 months and finally had to leave. Then, I got an office job as an administrative assistant as a temporary employee. The boss actually told me she didn't want to make me permanent because of my personality (not aggressive enough), but someone else in the company believed in me because of my hard work, so I ended up becoming a permanent employee anyway until I got laid off. Now, I'm back in the process of getting another job and I would rather get teeth pulled. It's so @#$%ing hard. I'm so tired of empoyers making a big deal out of my shyness and nervousness, like I'm a leper or something. Like it's a huge obstacle I have to get over. It makes me feel like $#it. People are so mean to me at jobs and I have to go through it all again.

Forcing myself to do a social job is a bad idea. My personality is not going to change. I won't turn from a shy person into an outgoing person. I will be miserable. I'm better off working in an environment where I have to deal with the same people every day, as opposed to working with new people all the time. Avoiding too much phone work is a good idea too. I would get fired if I was a receptionist. I also can't have too much responsibility. *sigh* I really really hate working.


----------



## griff

Venusfruit - don't be so hard on yourself. I realised a while back that being shy is not illegal and that hard work does pay off. (Being a hard worker in itself can annoy some people in the short term and make them rude to you but will bring rewards in the end.) Hang in there - I'm sure you'll find a good job soon.


----------



## X33

Being shy is not illegal but it is a huge roadblock if you want to get anywhere in life. I will trade all my good qualities in a hearbeat if I could become charismatic and outgoing.


----------



## queequag

Don't say that! But... I feel the same. Okay, so maybe we're not outgoing.. but we're charismatic in our own way. We're honest, observant, intelligent, and trustworthy. Thats very employable.


----------



## venusfruit

griff said:


> Venusfruit - don't be so hard on yourself. I realised a while back that being shy is not illegal and that hard work does pay off. (Being a hard worker in itself can annoy some people in the short term and make them rude to you but will bring rewards in the end.) Hang in there - I'm sure you'll find a good job soon.


Thank you  It's just so hard, you know? And I feel like I need to develop a hard shell in anticipation of the aggression I feel like I'm going to encounter when I go through the job process. I just haven't had any luck with employers. They were really hard on me and hated my shyness. They didn't understand and they saw it as a flaw in my work performance. However, there were other people I worked with who believed in me and liked the fact that I'm nice and a hard worker. I should be focusing on that now. I just wish it wasn't so hard.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

I want a job where I can do my own thing. I am not a social person, and know from past experiences that I don't work good around people.
I did apply to UPS, but haven't heard anything. All that backbiting, backstabbing, people who can't ever shut their mouth in the office, and all the job politics, got old. 
I am shy, and not ashamed of it. My SA is bad, but I have changed all that I am going to.


----------



## Argamemnon

griff said:


> I currently work from home as a magazine journalist. I get work via email. I send the completed work back via email. I get paid electronically. Because I work for companies across the UK that are outside my area (quite a low-paid area) I can get better money than other people in my area working in offices at 'normal' jobs - I'd recommend it to anyone with SA. Teleworking means you can use your talents without the frustration of dealing with colleagues. Hope this encourages someone else to give it a go.


Sounds perfect griff. What qualifications are required? What exactly do you do; writing articles for magazines?


----------



## Peanuts

I'm a CPC. Which means you code doctors operative reports so they can be billed to insurance companies for reimbursement. All I do is read, interpret, verify, and make sure things are being billed according to guidelines by Medicare, Medicaid and all the other insurance companies out there. It can get tedious at times but the only people you have to deal with is some of the doctors and their secretaries (I work for a large billing office) and of course some of my co workers. But you are so busy all day with your face in the reports that you don't have much time to worry about being sociable.


----------



## SilentLoner

Being a cashier is less stressful than I initially thought - I'm working as a sales associate right now, which is stressful but I find working the cashier shift relatively easy. Just a basic "Hello" "Sale starts next week" "Plase sign here" and "Have a nice day," minimal social skills required.

I'm working on a BS in anthropology, which should be interesting one I hit the career field.


----------



## bbr8693

Shoeless said:


> Personally, I think it might be good idea to at least try out a job that works with people... kind of forcing yourself out there, you know? Might even help with overcoming your anxiety, even if it's just a little bit.


You make an excellent point Shoeless. I currently have a job as a cashier, and as much as I hate the job because of the boredom of it and the occasional ******* customer, the one good thing about it is that it is excellent practice in dealing with people without feeling anxious. In fact, in the few months that I've had that job, I've noticed that the nervousness I feel when talking with people face to face is almost completely gone.
So I have to say that being a cashier is a good job for someone with SA.


----------



## aries

How about clerical work? I live near a hospital that is hiring for that and after my summer job is over I might apply if I don't go back to school. You just use a computer in an office or cubicle or at a desk, and you only have to interact with office people who you get to know eventually, instead of the general public.


----------



## Argamemnon

aries said:


> How about clerical work? I live near a hospital that is hiring for that and after my summer job is over I might apply if I don't go back to school. You just use a computer in an office or cubicle or at a desk, and you only have to interact with office people who you get to know eventually, instead of the general public.


It may sound strange, but I can't concentrate in the presence of other people. Even if there are only a few people.


----------



## griff

Hi Argamemnon

Formal journalism qualifications aren't necessary for magazine journalism - just a passion for a subject eg sports, wildlife, computers, fashion, history etc and the ability to write about it in an interesting way and from a new perspective. 

I used to contact editors with ideas for articles for their magazines but these days they contact me.
I basically write about whatever they ask for - if they want 1000 words on the challenges currently facing small businesses in the UK and they want it by next Tuesday, then that's what they get! 

Hope this helps - let me know if you want any more info.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I wish I could be a professional athlete but that would be a dream. anyways, any job for me is difficult enough to just function.


----------



## Benz88

Im really glad that a lot of you have pitched in and told your stories about what jobs you have gone through because I feel so ashamed I just quit one,and I really do need it because I was just taken to court over a bill i need to pay. So I really need to buckle down and not just for myself,but so that I wont get taken back to court and harrassed by these people.


----------



## VerbalHologram

security guard


----------



## Hoppipolla

One you love...?


----------



## alex989

maybe a pilot would be a good job for someone with sa...that's what i want to do. at most you would be working only with one other person and you don't have to deal with customers and socializing like you would in an office/retail job. but sadly pilots don't make nearly as much as they used to


----------



## VerbalHologram

alex989 said:


> maybe a pilot would be a good job for someone with sa...that's what i want to do. at most you would be working only with one other person and you don't have to deal with customers and socializing like you would in an office/retail job. but sadly pilots don't make nearly as much as they used to


i thought greatly about this in the past...seems good for some thats for sure...i would be worried about having to anounce and introduce yourself to the cabin..not to mention having lives in my hands would make me a little anxious HA


----------



## Argamemnon

griff said:


> Hi Argamemnon
> 
> Formal journalism qualifications aren't necessary for magazine journalism - just a passion for a subject eg sports, wildlife, computers, fashion, history etc and the ability to write about it in an interesting way and from a new perspective.
> 
> I used to contact editors with ideas for articles for their magazines but these days they contact me.
> I basically write about whatever they ask for - if they want 1000 words on the challenges currently facing small businesses in the UK and they want it by next Tuesday, then that's what they get!
> 
> Hope this helps - let me know if you want any more info.


Thank you griff, sounds really interesting!


----------



## silent_butterfly

*Finding a niche is difficult*

I am 27 with a BA in Anthropology, and I can't find a single job. I mean, I would be eligible for an insurance sells job or something, but my disability hinders me from direct contact with strangers. Although I loved the subject, anthropology (the study of people....hello) is not the best career preparation, and I feel I waisted my time. Now I'm considering going back to school for something like computer science, that is, if I could find a job when I'm done.


----------



## mongorians

silent_butterfly said:


> I am 27 with a BA in Anthropology, and I can't find a single job. I mean, I would be eligible for an insurance sells job or something, but my disability hinders me from direct contact with strangers. Although I loved the subject, anthropology (the study of people....hello) is not the best career preparation, and I feel I waisted my time. Now I'm considering going back to school for something like computer science, that is, if I could find a job when I'm done.


...Well that's disheartening. I'm working on an Anthro BA now.


----------



## flapjacker

Master Control Operator in TV production is quite a non-social job. It will drive you crazy though. Basically you operate a switchboard, computer software, and various hardware while watching television all day/night. You may have to answer phones depending on where you work I guess, but that's nothing. 99% of the time you are just forwarding the call to someone else. In places like a small news station, you work alone. At bigger stations or hubs you work with 1 or a few other people. Live shows are pretty fun too. The live show production crew comes in for an hour or two, and you sit back and do your thing. A lot of times funny things happen during the news too as things go wrong or people say say stupid stuff while their mics are hot. All that TV watching will drive you crazy though, so bring some books or a laptop.

Some other easy TV production jobs are running audio boards or cameras, or creating graphics. However, depending on where you work, you may or may not like the people you work with. Where I worked, everyone was awesome and basically just like me, minus the SA issues. I've applied to a station where I live now, and the crew are mostly older and more professional. They don't seem much like my type, but who knows. You hardly ever see them anyway.

Another job you might want to consider is construction. Experienced construction workers are paid well, you get lots of sun, and you don't have to worry about presentation and things like that.

I'm focusing on I.T. jobs at the moment, like technicians for casinos, so I can get some relevant experience to complement my I.T. degree. The good part about tech work is H.R. typically forwards your information to the Tech department who does the hiring. Techies are pretty notorious for being socially dysfunctional, so they are more understanding. They focus on your skills. Plus you are interfacing with computers mostly. The bad part though is I.T. degrees are pretty easy to get, and the I.T. field is flooded. Also basic tech jobs don't pay all that well. The better paying jobs are in computer science, systems & network administration, and I.T. Specialist.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

silent_butterfly said:


> I am 27 with a BA in Anthropology, and I can't find a single job. I mean, I would be eligible for an insurance sells job or something, but my disability hinders me from direct contact with strangers. Although I loved the subject, anthropology (the study of people....hello) is not the best career preparation, and I feel I waisted my time. Now I'm considering going back to school for something like computer science, that is, if I could find a job when I'm done.


Not intending to sound mean but think about how much time you'd waste going back to school again (you're already 27) when others are out already earning a wage in the time it took you to complete your first course in Anthropology (which coincidentally had no career turns).. How do you survive with the added strain of SA?


----------



## kaye

I have a degree and experience as a graphic designer, and I am planning to look for work doing that. Sometimes you can work "offsite" and work from home. In the past I've done contract work for clients, I worked on the jobs on my own at home, and that worked somewhat well for me.

I'm planning to stretch myself and try to work with other designers. Some situations I can handle really well, some are "triggers" for me. But this is my plan, for 2009, we're full steam ahead.

I just have to get my design book done, then I can start looking for work. But the design book's been in progress for years.

But soon! I am working on it. Gotta be soon, it will be done.

Also in the future it seems SA will become more widely recognized, and it likely will become easier to find ways to function with it.

I've thought about telling potential associates I have SA. But not sure. one therapist said I may find people willing to work with me as I'm comfortable (more independently) without needing to tell them I have SA.

There's jobs you can do that don't have alot of social contact. Truck driver is one, mail carrier, then there's things working with things, where you don't have much social contact. Gotta get to bed. I'm HSP I need my sleep! Landscape designer, gardener, researcher (?)


----------



## MeganC

Benedictine hermit.


----------



## shyguy246

Online poker.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Hospital Porters, you just basically push the beds, help patients to move over to another bed, send documents from one ward to another. 

Factory Jobs, behind the scenes..packing and everything


----------



## MissMay1977

I have always found it easier to work with things rather than people. Like a computer programer, work with mail, work with paperwork,etc.


----------



## mind_games

The best SA friendly job I had also was the easiest job I had and ever will. 

I used to volunteer at an old people's home. (I am quite comfortable with old people). At night, legally, the rest home was required by law to have two care workers, but only one had to be qualified. So they hired an unqualified guy for this second position. When he went on holiday, I got offered the position for one summer.

So at around 6pm I went over there, spent the night there and came back home in the morning. That was it. Money in the bank (not that it was highly paid or anything, but it was decent pay for doing f*** all. 

Except one night an old lady passed away in her sleep. And I had to be with her body while the other care worker rang for an ambulance. It wasn't scary or anything, I just felt weird that I didn't feel anything about it. I was kinda numb?? That was the second time I had had this reaction to a dead person. (The first time it was a person I knew and who cared about me, so it was a lot more disturbing to me that I didn't feel anything). Anyway apart from that even the job was sweet.


----------



## kaye

actually eldercare would be a possible option, since right now the "babyboom" generation is all getting elderly, there's a good deal of opps to do live-in care, or visiting, and sometimes it doesn't require much training. Although it could be maybe just a short-term job, since the pay isn't very much.

Good side is some sweet moments with the older folks, bad side is yucky cleanup and sometimes dealing with cranky yuck behavior. Sometimes old folks just don't care if they're crabby. 

But this is a good type of job for highly sensitive people, since we are good at being sensitive to others' feelings and needs, and caring, generally. We are well suited for this type of helping work.

I did live-in eldercare for someone's grandma for about a year, last year 2006-7. Unfortunately in the end I killed her, so there's the end of that job.

Ha. gotcha. 

But seriously good short term possibility for work.


----------



## tiffbabey

Last summer I tried waitressing...what a disaster that was! My uncle got me the job or else I doubt they would have even hired me but for the two weeks I was there I was completely miserable because all of the customers and my coworkers would always comment on my shyness and how quiet I was and how that would not fly as a waitress etc. It was hell and I ended up quitting after 2 weeks. I am in school to be a teacher and am about to finish my student teaching...I love teaching...with the kids I am comfortable and they are the only ones I can get up in front of and not feel anxious. But I am scared about actually getting a job because I cant interview well and I am not sure if I principals are going to want a shy teacher....


----------



## Shwaggie

I wanted to do something medical, but with the least amount of patient interaction. I considered med school, physician assistant, and pharmacist. I believe pharmacy is the best path for me because you really don't have to interact with people all that much, and they ask simple questions that only take 5 seconds to answer anyway. It's mostly the techs (like me right now) that deal with the customers. It's a joke how easy the job is, plus there will always be a demand for pharmacists. I only have 5,487,102 years left to go, woo!


----------



## kaye

yeah I think pharmacy would be good for SA'ers. I don't really know anything other than what I've seen when I go pick up my meds, etc, but my impression is it would be a comfortable situation.


----------



## Blackjack

I am currently studying computer science. As much as some stereotypes are passed around, such as the lone man secluded down in the basement typing away without a care in the world, its not the case. It pretty much involves as much interaction as any other subject, however, you will be more likely to find more introverted people doing the subject. I find these people generally easier to talk to because they are more reserved and I feel more comfortable as I am also introverted and the same way. Jobs you can get with computer science such as software engineers or financial banking involves a lot of team work and interaction with fellow workers, plus stress


----------



## ShortestRaymond

I think jobs where a lot of networking or extra socialising is *not* required are best.

I find I am fine if I am playing a really clear role (like waiter) but then in the downtime I find it awkward having to socialise with other employees. Climbing the ladder at large companies you are obviously at a big disadvantage with social anxiety because how quickly you advance depends a lot on how much your superiors like you and know you.

I've had jobs that required almost no human contact whatsoever (like transcribing recordings) and I'm not sure they were very helpful for me. I think a job that gently pushes out your comfort zone is the ideal. Not sure what that would be, though.

I have a teaching qualification but not the courage to apply for work as a teacher. I am frightened of being the centre of attention.


----------



## TheVoid

How about a politician? You can get on stage and talk to the entire USA when you are running for presidency 



kaye said:


> I have a degree and experience as a graphic designer, and I am planning to look for work doing that.


This is my dream job - graphic designer. However I am in software QA and does a bit of designing as a hobby. I recently decided that I should become a IT project manager in an effort to "face my fears". Bad move; I am not enjoying the job. So i am thinking of going back to QA :um


----------



## quietgirl2222

I want to be a doctor so badly, but I could never talk to my patients. Maybe if I'm an ER surgeon I could avoid interactions because the patients will be unconscious.


----------



## LFC

TheVoid said:


> I recently decided that I should become a IT project manager in an effort to "face my fears". Bad move; I am not enjoying the job. So i am thinking of going back to QA :um


Interesting, I just took a job as an IT manager, I am hating it, I am working on a couple of projects right now and I just feel so stressed all the time.

Its partly my SA and also I just worry the projects are going to go wrong which increases my anxiety, so much so I sit at my desk stressing and nothing gets done!

I just want to go back to 2nd level support!


----------



## TheVoid

LFC said:


> Interesting, I just took a job as an IT manager, I am hating it, I am working on a couple of projects right now and I just feel so stressed all the time.
> 
> Its partly my SA and also I just worry the projects are going to go wrong which increases my anxiety, so much so I sit at my desk stressing and nothing gets done!
> 
> I just want to go back to 2nd level support!


Yeah, worst part is the number of meetings you have to go through. Giving progress reports to top managers and answering their questions. It's like being in the middle of three types of presures: the top managers, the customer and the employees.

It is a stressful job whether you have SA or not and SA just makes it pure hell. It will be interesting for an outgoing, energitic person who likes to be constantly on the move taking risks and I am none of it by nature


----------



## PanicAttackJack

Why not Medical Billing and Coding? I've considered this job because in my cases YOU GET TO WORK AT HOME. It's not a scam. I actually know a friend of a friend who does that.


----------



## trevor35th

How do you get started in medical billing and coding? I would love working from home!!

Over the last couple weeks, I've been seriously considering going into the railroad industry. The next time I can somehow save $6K, I might drive down to Kansas City and attend the 6 week course at NARS (National Academy of Railroad Sciences). Anyone know anything about this college, or about the railroad industry in general? It would be cool if I could attend the course with someone from here, who also had SA, and we could hang out and not feel so lonely. I've read that after you complete the course, a railroad company like UP or BNSF will hire you on, you start off as a crew member (conductor, flagman, brakeman etc.), and then if you stay there a couple years you may eventually become a locomotive engineer (driver). Long hours and virtually no free time, but I would only stay in the industry for about 10 years or so, just to become financially stable for once. I'm not sure if these are good jobs for people with SA, but I'm willing to try it out!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

X33 said:


> I will trade all my good qualities in a hearbeat if I could become charismatic and outgoing.


Are you implying that these types of qualities are bad?


----------



## milo001

librarian.less talk and not much pressure.if u want to improve ur social skills then school teacher and social worker.but it's really tough for us with social phobia.


----------



## camelotprod

Peanuts said:


> I'm a CPC. Which means you code doctors operative reports so they can be billed to insurance companies for reimbursement. All I do is read, interpret, verify, and make sure things are being billed according to guidelines by Medicare, Medicaid and all the other insurance companies out there. It can get tedious at times but the only people you have to deal with is some of the doctors and their secretaries (I work for a large billing office) and of course some of my co workers. But you are so busy all day with your face in the reports that you don't have much time to worry about being sociable.


What qualifications or education is needed to perform this job? I have been suffering with SA for as long as I can remember, but didn't know it until after 12 jobs and a hospitalization in the beginning of 2007. I am currently 9 weeks pregnant and on leave from my current job because I was on the verge of a meltdown. I have been feeling more and more like I don't think I will be able to go back to it becuase it is an IT support position that is 95% dealing with other people and their computer or software issues.


----------



## Traci

Shoeless said:


> Personally, I think it might be good idea to at least try out a job that works with people... kind of forcing yourself out there, you know? Might even help with overcoming your anxiety, even if it's just a little bit.


I agree, I was a hostess when I first came out of HS for a while and it really did wonders for me. I'm not saying I'm completely cured, but it definately helped a lot.


----------



## Jumplittlelisa

I'm not really sure if there is one single job out there that can get anybody out of talking to others. I thought, "Hey, I'll go to an art school, and I can work alone for the rest of my days." Sadly, it's not that way. Graphic designers still have to know how to talk to clients and agencies even if they are freelancing. It's really about networking as well. Otherwise, you cannot get any work. I'm in Advertising Design, and I have classes that focus primarily on working with others and clientele, and not just the design process alone. 

It depresses me as well. I wish I could just avoid the whole idea of talking to others because I fear socializing. But if you go anywhere for help, they advise you to put yourself in situations so you can begin to break your cycle.


----------



## Elles Bells

milo001 said:


> librarian.less talk and not much pressure.if u want to improve ur social skills then school teacher and social worker.but it's really tough for us with social phobia.


Actually, for librarian jobs it all depends on what section you want to work in . Librarians that are at the reference desk or circulation, or who are basically out on the floor visible to people (especially in public libraries), need to know how to deal with a variety of patrons. You're there to help answer questions and provide information, so communication skills and a friendly attitude is important. You'll get all types of people, some who don't really know what they want and don't know how to explain it, so it's up to you to kind of guide them heh.

However, if you are interested in 'behind the scenes' librarian work, I would suggest going into cataloguing, acquisitions, collection management, digital libraries, or being a media specialist. In some academic libraries you can be a subject specialist and just deal with questions related to your specialized field. You still need to work with other employees a lot, and patrons sometimes, but it is less in your face and stressful.

It also helps if you are very interested in what you are doing. For those who have an interest in art, you could work with metadata and cataloging images (though you probably need a bit of an art history background for that). I love art so that's why I'm in library school for art librarianship. I know I'm going to need to deal with people, but I'm willing to because the subject interests me.

I think the most important thing, naïve as this may sound, is to pick a job you care about and that will keep you on your feet financially- even if it means you have to face SA. Don't hold yourself back because of SA... try to work towards your goals with small steps. Easier said than done I know. But that's my advice.


----------



## jaayhou

Interesting...the people who mentioned pharmacy. That's my field, but I wouldn't have expected people would agree with my feelings about it. At least in the retail side, interactions with patients/customers are generally brief and will be mostly business/clinical in nature, while interactions with colleagues can be minimal if there's a lot of work to do. 

Funny though, jobs haven't ever really been a problem for me wherever I worked after people got to know me. The bigger issue has always been personal or school-related.


----------



## Metal_Heart

Web-designer, Writer, Proof-reader, Artist of some sort.

I want to start my own freelance photography business when my portfolio is ready, I feel confident behind a camera, and being freelance I won't have to do weddings or overly-commercial shoots, I'll get to do intimate portraits with certain clients.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Monk.


----------



## Metal_Heart

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Monk.


but wouldn't the horrible hair cut make you more self-conscious?


----------



## kikachuck

We have had these threads pop up all the time for YEARS. I don't know, perhaps I'm the only one who thinks it's a completely useless exercise. First of all, all jobs require some degree of social interaction. Even if you somehow manage to find one that doesn't, there will be something else to be anxious about. Trust me, its how SA people are wired. That's whats so funny about the monk and being self-conscious about the hair thing. It's so true :lol

Second, it's probably not the best practice to be adapting our lives to our affliction. It's like saying "I give up and you win". That's never the best thing to do. What you should really be thinking about is finding a job you enjoy doing and manage w/ SA the best you can.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## euphoria

See, this is exactly what I refuse to do. I'd rather adapt my brain to life than adapt my life to my brain.


----------



## Butterflyspit

GURLWONDER said:


> What I've learned from my jobs is that even if you don't have to deal with customers, you still have to deal with coworkers. A customer comes and goes but coworkers are with you for the long haul. If you have problems with your coworkers it doesn't matter how SA friendly the job is.


That really is what it comes down to for me too. I can deal with people who I only see briefly. It's the coworkers and bosses that I have to deal with day after day that are the problem. I'm looking for a "job" with no coworkers for myself -- like Internet work. I have two degrees, and I can probably call myself a writer (though only barely published). Problem with not having an actual boss is that I also have ADD, so I'm very undisciplined.


----------



## Butterflyspit

When I was in high school I got a job as Chuck E. Cheese. Yep, I wore a giant rat suit and walked around dragging kids by my tail, dancing with the "Beagles," and acting like a total ***. IT WAS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!

Wearing the suit made it possible for me to do things I'd never do without it. I'd go into the room where the automated "Beagles" band was playing Beatles music and I'd dance like crazy (loved doing the Twist and that big, fat suit). I could act like an idiot, ham it up with the customers and pose with the robotic band. In the other rooms, I'd play the video and ticket games with the kids, clown around like I was stealing their balloons or birthday gifts, sneak up behind them and follow them around. What a hoot! Everyone once in a while a bunch of bratty kids would attack me and try to get the suit off, but I could usually "accidentally" knock 'em in the head with my big, plastic nose.  People would try to get me to talk to them or confess I was really a girl in the suit, but I never spoke. It was great not having to. I could even bend over and pretend to moon them. What a job!

As long as I was in the suit I was happy. The problem arose when I had to deal with coworkers and bosses out of the suit. The minute the big head came off, I was human again and vulnerable, but when it was on, not even my coworkers or boss could bother me because they never knew who was in the suit.

At some point the guy who worked before me started getting the suit so disgusting and sweaty that I was too grossed out to wear it, but the management had no sympathy. If I couldn't wear the gross, sweaty suit, I didn't have a job, so I lost it.

If you have a theme park or Chuck E. Cheese anywhere near you, you might consider this. It pays crap, but the feeling of being totally free of your SA and able to act (almost) any way you want is soooo freeing. I'd recommend it to anyone with SA.


----------



## huh

I think if you can get high enough up the chain in an IT Department doing something very technical, then it could fit someone with SA well. You'll probably have to survive some sort of help-desk job on your way up the ladder though. Oh how I hate working Help-Desk jobs.

My job in IT has me making constant phone calls and meeting with customers/employees all the time. I honestly wonder how I've stuck with it so long.


----------



## TriedButFailed

I'm really embarrassed as I have a degree in computer science but because i have this SA problem I have held on to a modest job delivering milk and dairy products in a franchise business owned by my parents. You still need to interact a little bit with customers but mostly its just a drop off affair. I listen to the orders placed on the answering machine the night before and transmit them to the depot using a software. The depot then picks my order. In the morning I go there to collect and sort the milk according to my customers' order. I then set out delivering them to those customers. Most of the customers aren't open yet so i just leave it outside their door. I go around collecting the money on a certain day of the week. At first I was very nervous of asking for the money but i got used to it after doing it for the past 3 years. When people ask me what I do, I just tell them I run a business so I don't have to feel so bad. lol. The good thing is no ones looking over my shoulder and i will not get fired if i make a mistake. So I think owning a delivery business or even just being a courier would be best for a SA person.


----------



## arhmt9

I have a degree in Computer Science and am a software engineer. I think this is a great job for someone who has SA as I work in a cube on my computer and rarely have to talk to people. Also, I have found that the major of other software engineers are pretty anti social so that helps too.


----------



## MrWise

I don't mind working with customers because they come and go. I don't like working with co-workers because I am always left out of the social groups and that makes me feel worse about myself. I just want to find a job that I don't have to work with coworkers, but I don't want a job that I am isolated from everyone because then I feel lonely. Do any of you know a job like that?


Now for jobs that you can work from home, My aunt and uncle work for the IRS. And they work strictly from home, and the both get paid close to $100,000 each.


----------



## delirium

Kill the SA and you don't need to limit yourself to certain jobs.


----------



## Banzai

Ward clerk - I've never worked as one myself but from what I've heard, it requires no qualifications except maybe a know-how on how to use a computer. You basically just record all the accidents that take place and stuff. Plus, I think people at hospitals are generally very nice and calm so they'll be your ideal co-workers.
Minimal talking is completely fine.


----------



## AHolivier

Tutoring. It's a small job, but it has allowed me to work one on one with someone instead of dealing with a huge group of people. It has also helped me practice my communication skills with others.


----------



## Alicia2009

I worked at a restaurant as a Hostess. I know your probably thinking..."That takes a lot of communicating and venting out about the menu etc etc..." But no! All I did was "Hello, how many in your party? Ok, right this way!" or "Your table will be ready in 15 minutes" It was so easy and it actually got me to open up a little more. Plus that was a decent amount of money earned! 
Also, doing recovery and stock at a department store. The only anxious moment with that was the interview process. You have to interview in a group and stand up in front of everyone and speak about yourself . Personality was definitely something they looked for. That was extremely difficult, but the job was cool.


----------



## Hippo

The best job for someone with SA is whatever that person really wants to do. If you want to be a lawyer but you fear you can't do it because if SA, you should still go for it. Otherwise you are just hiding.

I worked as a writer because it was solitary and didn't require me to have much contact with people. Over the years, I realized I was just letting my SA dictate my career options and that made me mad.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I think a computer programmer, working in the library or hospital filing papers, or a UPS job or store stocker are the best jobs for people with SA.


----------



## DSPFrat

Every job I've had has involved me being around people. I really didn't like any of them that much, but my anxiety tended to subside while working at those jobs. I think after a while you get used to it. The problem is I haven't been working for a few months, and I fall backwards with the social anxiety.


----------



## SilentLoner

I'm thinking of working in forensic anthropology, if not that then working for a medical examiner. I don't mind the autopsy work and dead people tend to talk a lot less. Nor do skeletons. So win-win.


----------



## thecraftyveteran

well depending on how bad your sa gets i think security guard is the best job. i drive a truck, i have pretty bad sa and the job requires me to talk to ppl but its usually never about anything to in depth. more of your usual how are you and hows business blah blah.


----------



## scaredtolive

an actor who is typecast as a lonely, socially anxious, depressed person.


----------



## Anon7

Graveyard tour guide.


----------



## Hippo

SilentLoner said:


> I'm thinking of working in forensic anthropology, if not that then working for a medical examiner. I don't mind the autopsy work and dead people tend to talk a lot less. Nor do skeletons. So win-win.


When I was in high school i took a computerized career test and my number one result was mortician. I was kind of embarrassed by that. Then like 15 years later I took another career test and again my number one job result was mortician!!!


----------



## edtmrk

I work as a service desk technician which is a fancy word for a call centre repair agent. I recently started this job and have only been doing training. It's been exhausting mentally as I have been simply observing others (shadowing) to learn more but feel in the way and out of place in the small group setting.

I've worked in previous customer service jobs before but this one is more difficult. Jobs like these are quite plentiful, especially for those with pointless degrees like me (BA Political Science).


----------



## Futures

The problem is finding a job that actually pays decent enough money to put food on the table and a roof over your head. Some of the suggestions in this thread don't pay a livable wage.

For me, I want to do something with computers. But I'm not sure what. Everything I look at is over saturated with more graduates than there are available jobs. And I could never take a helpdesk job to get my foot in the door.


----------



## VeggieGirl

I work in a supermarket and yes this means I come across new people everday and then somedays new people.
However I love it there I really do, I feel safe there, I don't show my SA to anyone and I doubt anyone has noticed either.
Its like my place to get away from everything.


----------



## altrdperception

Peanuts said:


> I'm a CPC. Which means you code doctors operative reports so they can be billed to insurance companies for reimbursement. All I do is read, interpret, verify, and make sure things are being billed according to guidelines by Medicare, Medicaid and all the other insurance companies out there. It can get tedious at times but the only people you have to deal with is some of the doctors and their secretaries (I work for a large billing office) and of course some of my co workers. But you are so busy all day with your face in the reports that you don't have much time to worry about being sociable.


I got education in this but apparently not enough. It was a crappy rip off program that only showed me office skills as a medical secretary and little coding. Come to find out i need 2 years or more experience in JUST coding if i wanted a job in that field. I tried transcription and it just isnt for me. Codings eems more up my alley and i can do tedious. I just cant stand typing all hours of the day with little breaks. I need to work with papers and other things and make calls in addition to keep my mind from going numb. This is hard to work with when you have SA as bad as i do , but i am thinking about going back to school yet again to become a CPC. Do you know of any good schools and if online would be the way to go or should i scrap that thought entirely? I coudl have gotten a coding job if i had more connections and better social skills since i did get teh basics down, but not gonna happen, especially now that i have such a huge gap in my resume. Sigh.


----------



## Hippo

Neptunus said:


> Ah yes, the life of a starving artist. Too bad they're a dime a dozen.


So are office drones.


----------



## EmDazzle

Postal carriers don't really have to deal with anyone. They just deliver the mail along their routes. Security guards also have very solitary jobs. Forest or park ranger is another one that's good for people with SA. ATM repairers also don't have a lot of contact with people. Those are the most realistic ones I can think of. Good luck!


----------



## SeekingHappiness

at the place I work, the drafters (people who use computer aided drafting programs like autocad) barely even talk to anybody. The engineer just gives you a design and you just draw it on autocad, each drawing takes days to weeks so you can go for days without talking to anybody. This also provides the benefit of allowing you to socialize whenever you feel like it. also schooling for this isn't too long I believe you just need a certificate(1 year) not 100% sure though, just putting it out there.

As for my job experiences, I worked as a night shift grocery stocking clerk and you basically just work with a team of 10-12 people, no talking required! just stock stock stock...

night shift security guard works too


----------



## stars

well i think we can do any job.


----------



## Stargirl09

I've asked SO many people this question, I've asked all the careers advisors I ever met and it was one of the main specifications when I saw a job psychologist. Apparently, an open secret about people who are disadvantaged be it physically or mentally is working in a garden centre as is singular and therapeutic.

I LOVE you guys for raising this question, isn't it just one the the biggest dilemmas for SA folk?

I also understand the catch 22 situation about 'I don't want to work with people yet I know I don't really want to be alone', it's like you don't want to make it too easy for yourself, you do still want a bit of people exposure but you want to control it.

I agree also with the point that we should be able to get rich by doing the type of work-alone jobs people would rather not do, life should be easier for us in that sense. I want a work alone job that pays me loads and I'm free, not bound to attend anywhere or be accountable to anyone but myself.


----------



## M86

I'm a Library Assistant. There's a lot of customer service involved but its definitely a low stress and mostly quiet environment.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Queequag good point SA is a carear hinderance since relationships are key for promotion. Management does not promote emotional stangers!

Aside. Computer Programming seems to cooperate very well with SA symptoms


----------



## altrdperception

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Queequag good point SA is a carear hinderance since relationships are key for promotion. Management does not promote emotional stangers!
> 
> Aside. Computer Programming seems to cooperate very well with SA symptoms


Why couldn't ihave been born without the extreme abhorrence I have for math? I would love this job and have dated several men who have this job who live in their perfect lil computer based fantasy world. Grrrr.


----------



## JMoron

EmDazzle said:


> Postal carriers don't really have to deal with anyone. They just deliver the mail along their routes. Security guards also have very solitary jobs. Forest or park ranger is another one that's good for people with SA. ATM repairers also don't have a lot of contact with people. Those are the most realistic ones I can think of. Good luck!


My dad has been a mailman for over 20 years. =] He doesn't have social anxiety at all, but I do pretty bad. As soon as he collects and sorts the mail he can leave the post office and he's alone for the rest of the day. This is definitely a job I'd like to try out. Unfortunately, he encounters a lot of spiders...which I fear second, next to human beings... :blush


----------



## somedaySoon

*should have been a light house keeper*

I was let go from my position at a public health department last week. My supervisors said that I didn't live up to their expectations. Because I didn't often contribute at big meetings, I was seen as "not adding value" even though I always listened attentively, took notes, and then worked my *** off on my duties and responsibilities. It's totally like being discriminated against because of my condition.

Absolute bullsh**. I am still in disbelief. So if you think it can't happen, my story proves that it can.

I have pretty serious SA but I have been able to get my masters degree, get and keep 2 work positions successfully, and start and operate my own (part-time) business.

Now I am jobless, without health insurance, and my world has been completely f'd up. Just wanted to share...


----------



## Stargirl09

I've got an idea, why don't we help each other make money?

For example: There's extra cash to be made online through surveys, eHow and related advertising sites as well as eBay.

We could try different things and report back on how effective it was, try different avenues or just give moral support, tips and ideas.

So that we don't feel alone when striving for some income. I know some of you prefer to do your own thing for yourself and thats your prerogative but I think with a concerted effort there are ways to really boost your income especially when you have alot of time available.

Art is a fairly good idea but it would have to be good enough to sell, I can draw but who would really buy your work even if it was publically exhibited? Plus the cost of materials and time needed to create the piece to the envisioned standards.

Maintenance work doesn't appeal to me cos I'm not good with technical things, I even considered being an emblamer cos it pays so highly but thats also tecnical and I think it would be much harder than dealing with electronics due to the sensitive nature, also I'd have to re-start college on a chemistry course and everything so it's not feasible.

Griff, your comment was inspiring but it takes confidence in your own work, alot of people might think 'Yes, I could write an article but whether it's publishing standards or not is debatable'.

Data entry is looking more appealing but I don't want to end up leaving work for the day and being fascinated by the sights and sounds of the city because I've been cooped up all day, thats a sad existance and after years it would start to make _you_ boring.

With my job as a cleaner thats one thing I try fight, I never want to let the work excite me like 'Omg, look I got this new product thats a miracle on coffee stains!' thats the day the job has won and my true potential has died.

I've done housekeeping and if you want a work alone job thats exactly what you get BUT it's backbreaking at times and you have to be able to bottom out a room a.s.a.p. Remember that it's supposed to be two workers per room but do you ever get help-NO!

I had to maintain 20 rooms by myself aged 18, the rooms were full of all kinds of nasties too and the work ages you, no thanks, I'm 25 I want sex and shopping not premature aging.

I once advertised to read the tarot and got one reply but I turned her down cos I was too nervous to read for someone face to face. I know people that make over £100 per weekend doing that and they don't read as good as me.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

I was thinking about animal conservation, but how do you even get into it?

I live in Canada, but would love to be able to just move to Australia or something and do that. I assume it would be volunteer, though.


----------



## iuseings

I kinda had the perfect job for someone with SA... you are alone in a room cutting up fruit and vegtables and then packing and labeling them for sale. I mean like 8 hours straight of no one bothering you half the time. 
BUT I hated it... sure, it was a relief sometimes to run away from encounters with co-workers in my little room, like it was running home to hide. After awhile I got to really hate the isolation, because I really did want to talk to them and be comfortable but I was using the room as a way of avoiding them. I have enough devices of avoidance I really didn't want another one. 
I need a job that forces me amoungts other people, if not, I will always find ways to avoid it. (and I really need the interaction..)

I worked at a stadium when I younger too and after awhile instead of putting me in concession stands with other people, they started to place me on the wagons alone. So if you show that you are shy and stand-offish people will automatically place you alone... which sucks but at that location I was happy to be alone because people there were jerks. 


As for my other history with customer service I was fired from one job because I was too afraid to talk to superiors and that's who I was around all the time... and the fact I have trouble smiling (I get hassled to smile alot). In 3 other customer service jobs I was fired because of my lateness and my anxieties about showing up to work (one was 1 week long).


----------



## erolsipar

Actually the best way is to find people who have social phobia gather together and work together. I am only comfortable with one person that cant look in the eye and looks between the bridge of the nose and he says your the only person who I can look in the eye. I'm stuck with social phobia and was going to high-school in Turkey and was living with grandparents but suddenly witihin 2009-2010 I couldnt handle I was shaking by myself in my room with nobody around me. The only thing that helped me was using alcohol as beers. Now Im in Canada because they sent me to my father he lives in Canada and I cant buy alcohol so I was very upset with that. My father and friends dont understand what social anxiety actually is and I tell them but they just say what for your living then no school no job no nothing just being lazy and doing nothing? I went to a psychiatrist and my dad gave 200 dollars but was angry and said you just do that on purpose you have no problems and when I went inside the room I told I didnt want my dad to be with me because he always interupts and tell opposite facts and gets me on my nerves so I just went alone and he said yelling from far -oh dont believe him hes just playing game dont listen blah blah blah I then got 3 medications one Aplrozolam second Citalopram and the third was for imsomnia. I used only Alprozolam for one day and didnt help at all was still geting panic attacks I know some drugs needs time for the body to adapt but alprozolam is a depressant type which slows activity of the central nervous system. I left my coat in a friends store and has my medications I am going to try it again. Well I went off topic abit but I just had to let it out.


----------



## lonelygirl88

sas moderator


----------



## mrbojangles

^ if that job paid, id be all over it


----------



## DestinyAndFate

What about a writer, I've always been good with writing, and or publishing?


----------



## quietlyfalling

SA can definitely make finding a job difficult. I've had several jobs since I started high school with varying degrees of comfort...some were great for SA, others not.

~Sno Cone Shop Attendant: This was after I started taking Zoloft, so I was a lot more even-tempered back then and didn't panic like I do now. Still, it was all about working with customers. There were times when I'd be alone, though, and I just sat there and ate sno cones. Still, not a good job for the SA.

~Sandwich Maker at a Bakery/Deli: Again, I was on Zoloft at the time...that's the only way I think I could stand it. My boss and my manager were both pretty mean to me. I didn't work directly with the customers as much, but there were still stressful social encounters.

~Call center (outbound): Terrible job for SA. Ugh. I hated talking to people for that many hours a day...and they did NOT want to talk to me, either!

~Cleaning/Janitorial: Probably the best job for SA I've ever had. I've had a few cleaning jobs, and sometimes you get to work totally alone and only see people once in a while. I've also had ones where you work on a team. Either way, you rarely deal with angry people. Still, you aren't going to go too far with this careerwise...but it's low key and relaxed.

~Shipping/Fulfillment: I had to push myself a little for this job. I'm working with other people all the time, but once I got to know them I was pretty comfortable at work (took several months). I never have to deal with customers directly, but there are still uncomfortable situations. Good job for people with SA, since you're working behind the scenes and don't interact with many people.

Right now, I'm working on becoming a writer. It's one of the most out of the spotlight jobs ever. I do some freelance article writing right now...pay is low, but it's a perfect fit for me jobwise.


----------



## plastics

I'm going to school for psychology/sociology...although the idea of helping people is really great, not so good for someone who has social anxiety. I'm hoping I can work with people who just have straight up mental/physical disabilities because I feel more comfortable with them because they aren't judgmental and I enjoy them, compared to kids/teens who are in those places for bad kids and you have to worry about them attacking you. Which is where everyone with a psych degree ends up. I do care about them, I just don't think I could handle it. I haven't had a job yet in anything and I'm 21 and I'm supposed to graduate and I'm worried I'll never find something.

My dream job would be working in a record store, because I actually know things about music and not many people go to them anymore haha. Minus the money thing and being nervous doing that, I could do it.


----------



## PickleNose

There aren't any. The simple fact of the matter is that if you've "got it bad", doing what is required to hold down any kind of job that's worth anything is going to be near impossible. I used to even have problems cashing my checks when I got them because I was too shy to open a bank account. It was a struggle every payday. 

Every morning, I got up and said "I can't do this again today. I can't face these people anymore.

I fought those instincts for a few years but they eventually won. The job wasn't that hard. It was pretty predictable but it didn't matter. It was more than I could take. It pounded me until I gave up.


----------



## KILR0Y

Getting a job is one of the problems I am really struggling with at the moment..
I am 18 and just got out of high school...I have been told by my parents that I have to have a job by October and be paying $200 rent or I will be out...
Which Sucks...

I had a job once before working at KFC...as a cashier...I would cry on a daily basis because I hated it so much...

People are so rude these days that half the time I would have to walk away from a customer and go to the back and cry.

I am good at a lot of artistic things...Photography Primarily..which I would love to pursue a career in...but its very difficult these days to get something like that off the ground...I have the camera for it (Nikon D90, lenses, flashes etc.) its just hard to find the kind of photography to get into.

I also do some graphic design but I am not super good at it...better than most but just bad enough that it would be really difficult to get a job in the field...

I also tried writing... I have a huge imagination, and I have the creativity for it...I have thousands of ideas in my head...but I also suffer from ADD so I never have the attention span to finish anything I start writing...

I am super fast at typing and I generally have good grammar and pronunciation, but I dont really know what I could do with that...


With photography I have made a total of $45 in the last 3 months. I just cant interact with a ton of people on a daily basis.

I take what people say to me very seriously...so if someone talks down to me (which is what 80% of Americans do today) I take it super seriously and usually break down and cry...


I am just losing hope that I will ever find a job and will just end up homeless...

I would love to buy and sell things online...I had one time where I had an older camera for 2 years that I bought for $180...after those 2 years I ended up selling it for $220...which was cool...

The only problem with that business is you really do need to spend money to make money, and I am broke...


This really does suck.


----------



## Vitruvia

I am going through the job-search/what am I going to do with my life angst too. It is soul destroying actually. The dreams of what I thought I would be doing by my age have turned into nightmares that remind me over and over how much of a loser I am and the depression sets in. I started back on prozac three days ago. I don't think it really helps my SA, but it does help the depression. 

I always thought you could be whatever you wanted to be and I have made some brave attempts. But now, despite having gone and gotten a first class honours degree, the only jobs I can even contemplate are cleaning/gardening/dishwashing. I do make a little extra selling things on Trade me (like E-bay) and intend to work on my art and try to sell that. Thinking about writing too, although not sure how to go about getting anything published. I think that working from home is a good option. I also like the idea of having my own business-in theory.

I hear others saying that you shouldn't let the SA dictate your career choices and this is something I wonder about. I mean honestly, I try to visualise myself in that dream role and psych myself into the possibility of really being able to achieve it. But this doesn't seem to help. It seems to be setting myself up for a fall, because in reality I am imagining myself as a competely different person, a person who is confident and SA-free and I am not that person and I don't know how to be that person. If I did, then I wouldn't have SA. I try the "fake it until you make it" philosophy, but it turns out to be more like "fake it until you freak out and expose yourself as a social outcast and end up feeling even worse".

A few months ago I pushed myself to apply for a customer services job and I got down to the final three and had to go and do tests and role-play and I was so anxious and the whole time thinking I do not want this job. I hate this! They commented on my bad nerves, so luckily I didn't get it.

The thought of having to be at a certain place, with certain people for a certain amount of time, every day panics me, because I know that I couldn't do it. I would have to be able to leave. I have done that before! I walked out of a factory job with no explanation after about two months because I couldn't stand to be there another minute. I also climbed down the fire escape of the museum to flee an assistant job on the first day (I couldn't find the door!) Saying that, I would like to work at a museum, behind the scenes, looking after artifacts or art.


----------



## Just to be

I've had generalized social anxiety since I was a little kid (although it wasn't diagnosed until I was around the age of 24 and got the nerve up to see a psychologist). I'm now 31. I went to college and studied psychology because I wanted to know more about myself and how to interact with others more comfortably. I also hoped to be able to work in the field of psychology so that I could help others with social anxiety. Although going to school helped to lessen my social anxiety; it didn't work out as well as I had hoped. I earned a B.A. in psychology and I have one year of Graduate school experience. Unfortunately for me, being a Graduate student required more participation in the form of class discussions and presentations than being an undergraduate student and I had a nervous break down from trying to "fake it to make it." My program would not make concessions and allow me to write papers instead of giving presentations. Thus, I quit school and I have no job. I'm scared to look for the "typical" kind of job because I know that in most cases I will be setting myself up for failure if I can't meet the social demands without stressing out and then getting really depressed from all of the pressure. It scares me to think about what my future has in store if I can't get it together! I have bills to pay and a child to take care of. I've been doing a lot of thinking about my dilemma and I'm thinking of writing some online articles or selling some kind of craft online. Other than that I can't think of a job that I would feel comfortable doing... a job that I wouldn't quit...a job that wouldn't provoke my social anxiety to the point that I would just walk off the job. I will be looking for suitable ways of making money and if I come across anything good I will let you know. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## whyscared

Honesty I can relate to all of this. it does seem to depend on how severe the SA may be, some have agoraphobia where its not just SA. I worked at a job in house keeping for 8 yrs, the company changed over and i was laid off due to anxiety, the reason, not interacting with co-workers, in fact down right avioding them due to panic attacks. two years now ive been having this issue. I started going to church, and yes, you dont have to jump right into being a christian, but the staff there help a lot with SA. speaking out to a church that you struggle with anxieties, panic attacks, phobias or any other, helps because in the church seems to be the safest place to do it, on the job, your creating more anxiety for yourself as most people just dont get it or do and it sets you back from promotions. secondly, taking up sports, and it can be once or twice a week, we all have at least 2hrs durning the week, things like swimming, basketball, just being around other people without interacting with them, is a start. Taking something like karate, if affordable, is by most the best cause it trains you to be self disaplined not only make you more confident (which is why i have anxiety in the first place) but gets you focused on you and not others (what they are thinking, feeling or acting like that makes you feel anxious) Being self disaplined is the first thing i needed to learn, i did this from reading books (i started the bible, dale carnigie book (how to win friends and influnce people) I stopped (STOPPED) obsessing about my anxiety and what i couldnt do BY reading these books, im changeing my thinking and so far I have improved enough to understand i was worried about nothing. I hope this helps as I have been throu hell trying to find answers where there was none, just changing my thinking changed me fast.

Good luck and understand we need to stop thinking we CANT, we CAN.


----------



## Jbuck50

*Re: Grade School Teacher*

I agree with this. I have often thought of teaching elementary age children for the same exact reason. I actually did work as a Crossing Guard, once, for an elementary school and loved it!!! The kids were so wonderful. I think it's because they haven't lived long enough to know how to be judgemental. Too bad I had to quit the job because it wasn't enough hours. Otherwise, I would still be doing it
!


aries said:


> I would love to be a teacher for kindergarten or preschool a daycare. Kids gravitate to me and I don't get anxiety around them at all, I'm like a social butterfly with them. Maybe because I know their thoughts are so innocent and honest, I don't worry about their judgements or getting offended.
> I'm worried I couldn't get hired, being male though.


----------



## Jbuck50

*Re: Right On!*

The fake it till you make it concept is crap in my opinion! It's a good idea but not doable for people that have severe cases of social anxiety!


Vitruvia said:


> I am going through the job-search/what am I going to do with my life angst too. It is soul destroying actually. The dreams of what I thought I would be doing by my age have turned into nightmares that remind me over and over how much of a loser I am and the depression sets in. I started back on prozac three days ago. I don't think it really helps my SA, but it does help the depression.
> 
> I always thought you could be whatever you wanted to be and I have made some brave attempts. But now, despite having gone and gotten a first class honours degree, the only jobs I can even contemplate are cleaning/gardening/dishwashing. I do make a little extra selling things on Trade me (like E-bay) and intend to work on my art and try to sell that. Thinking about writing too, although not sure how to go about getting anything published. I think that working from home is a good option. I also like the idea of having my own business-in theory.
> 
> I hear others saying that you shouldn't let the SA dictate your career choices and this is something I wonder about. I mean honestly, I try to visualise myself in that dream role and psych myself into the possibility of really being able to achieve it. But this doesn't seem to help. It seems to be setting myself up for a fall, because in reality I am imagining myself as a competely different person, a person who is confident and SA-free and I am not that person and I don't know how to be that person. If I did, then I wouldn't have SA. I try the "fake it until you make it" philosophy, but it turns out to be more like "fake it until you freak out and expose yourself as a social outcast and end up feeling even worse".
> 
> A few months ago I pushed myself to apply for a customer services job and I got down to the final three and had to go and do tests and role-play and I was so anxious and the whole time thinking I do not want this job. I hate this! They commented on my bad nerves, so luckily I didn't get it.
> 
> The thought of having to be at a certain place, with certain people for a certain amount of time, every day panics me, because I know that I couldn't do it. I would have to be able to leave. I have done that before! I walked out of a factory job with no explanation after about two months because I couldn't stand to be there another minute. I also climbed down the fire escape of the museum to flee an assistant job on the first day (I couldn't find the door!) Saying that, I would like to work at a museum, behind the scenes, looking after artifacts or art.


----------



## SweatingBullets

I did mechanic work out of my home for a while. I could make decent money, but even having to talk to customers on the phone and when they dropped off or picked up vehicles drove me nuts. I quit when I decided I'd rather not wake up than deal with another customer. If I could afford a receptionist and just work on stuff alone, I'd be fine... but then I could never make enough to pay us both. If you have mechanical ability and tools this could be good money if your SA allows interactions with people on the phone and in person without a lot of stress.

I've ran my own technical/mechanical help forum for a few years now. I thought maybe one day it would be something to help me get by. When I did my taxes for 2011 my gross income was just over $1,000 for the entire year with the site/forum and other related stuff, and that's my best year so far with it. That's when I started getting really depressed again and joined up here actually. I put A LOT of time and effort out, more than most regular jobs, and it seems the best I can do is a laughable amount of money. My hourly wage would come out measured in cents.


----------



## DoctorHver

I don't know, I think its truth that social anxiety is hindrance when it comes to jobs. I have always felt that I'm probably more reluctant to look for job then I actually need to be. So I generally happen to end up in temporary job I hate. I worked at post office once and liked that pretty much as I do seems handle interaction with peoples if it is on professionalism level and very impersonal.


----------



## Veritastar

Library, I don't think that would be too bad. 

Small clothing store, or some other store that is small. You could stock stuff. 

Get some kind of outdoor job like mowing the lawn or something like that.


----------



## Sfount

*Working with animals!*

I have severe generalized anxiety, sometimes to the point where I can't even walk into a store. I found that the ONLY job that I feel comfortable with is working with animals. I got my veterinary assistant certification and am working comfortably for a small animal shelter. It is emotionally stressful at times of course, but I find working with animals is so incredibly rewarding at the end of the day that it is worth gritting my teeth and getting over the hump. Even when I am so depressed and anxious that I feel like I can't get out of bed in the morning, I actually want to go to work to help them. It's amazing how much we stop worrying about ourselves when we have something else to worry about (like the animals that need your help!) Dog walker and groomer are also good choices for people with SA. It's actually scientifically proven that animals can lower anxiety levels. I strongly recommend this. Good luck all :b


----------



## Paloma93

Shoeless said:


> Personally, I think it might be good idea to at least try out a job that works with people... kind of forcing yourself out there, you know? Might even help with overcoming your anxiety, even if it's just a little bit.


I worked in customer service the last two years, it has definitely helped overcome my anxiety with talking to strangers. When i started i was terrified, now I'm their best worker. I guess you never really know what you can do until you try..


----------



## olschool

The ideal job for a person with SA would be one with the fewest contact with people. However, getting a job in customer service can help you with your SA


----------



## lilasbaby

Rrusso1324 said:


> Artist is the way to be if you ask me!
> Through writing, drawing/painting, and music
> 
> that is how i expressed before anxiety was prevalent in my life and now it is how I mend it and make it all better=]


Talent would be a prerequisite though..not everyone can be an artist


----------



## dockst

Cleaning.


----------



## Koloz

Mailman, Morgue, Writer, Janitor, some kind of computer person that works from home.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I work online making 300-500 every two days. If I work in real life with people my temper will get loose. So far I've been arrested for that many times.


----------



## lilasbaby

EmotionlessThug said:


> I work online making 300-500 every two days. If I work in real life with people my temper will get loose. So far I've been arrested for that many times.


I always thought that working from home or online is the way to go but i never really knew the kind of jobs that you can do online.. I hope you don't mind me asking what is your job? Thanks!


----------



## GroupHug

I went at midnight to a 24/7 supermarket and there were like less than 10 people in total in the entire store, a few employees and a few customers in a big store. I think it would be cool to stock shelves during the night/morning and have the store to myself.


----------



## Owl-99

A morgue technician


----------



## moronsnail

*this sound pessimistic but..*



Shoeless said:


> Personally, I think it might be good idea to at least try out a job that works with people... kind of forcing yourself out there, you know? Might even help with overcoming your anxiety, even if it's just a little bit.


i already done that... trying myself to take a normal job but i get bullied alot and i got worse, for almost 3 years i change 5 jobs already, all of them i got bullied, judged, now i dont have a job and i feel like a dead weight to my family. i just want my life to be calm.


----------



## ci444ci

I forced myself to work around people, my first job was terrible. I was a waitress and I think it made my anxiety worst. Some customers were extremely nice others were very mean. I also worked at the counter for phone calls/take out orders. I needed the money and that was the only place hiring in my area. I am in college and currently looking for a job. It seems like the only jobs hiring are customer service jobs waiters/cashiers etc.
I recently applied to a few restaurants to be a dishwasher but its hard to get that job now


----------



## herecomestheshame

ElectricVolcano said:


> I would like to get a job, but I'm so afraid of getting one. The reason I lost my last, good job was because I had a mental breakdown over getting sued over an old credit card debt. I constantly felt like someone was going to use the system to legally rob me at any moment. The people wanted my entire pay check or $350 a month, and I was lucky if I made $400 a month. It wasn't going to pay for my meds. I want to work and make money so I could at least maybe afford a hobby, but they could pounce on me when I start working again. There's also my problem with customer support. Before 2000, people used to be nice, but now they verbally attack you for just about anything. I don't want to wash dishes for a living either. I hate washing dishes. All I want to do is work at a computer for work, but you have to have a degree on that now. I've also thought about going back to school, but I don't know if I can get enough funding to not work while I'm going to school. I'm working on Disability, but I can't call my lawyer because I hate phones. Then, everyone tells me how I could get over that, but I don't want to. I hate phones, and I won't use them period. As for getting a job, I really don't know what to do.


thats like a domino effect UGHHHH :nw i have something similar to this right now


----------



## KILOBRAVO

data inputting job. you can just sit and type in data . little chance of much interaction . 

but likely to be very boring.


----------



## wrongguy

Idk I'm applying for a night pressure washing job. Hoping it's gonna be solitary with no interaction.


----------



## Imbored21

KILOBRAVO said:


> data inputting job. you can just sit and type in data . little chance of much interaction .
> 
> but likely to be very boring.


How do you get a job like that? Do I need experience? Do I need a certain typing speed??? What kind of company would I apply to??


----------



## Imbored21

PickleNose said:


> There aren't any. The simple fact of the matter is that if you've "got it bad", doing what is required to hold down any kind of job that's worth anything is going to be near impossible. I used to even have problems cashing my checks when I got them because I was too shy to open a bank account. It was a struggle every payday.
> 
> Every morning, I got up and said "I can't do this again today. I can't face these people anymore.
> 
> I fought those instincts for a few years but they eventually won. The job wasn't that hard. It was pretty predictable but it didn't matter. It was more than I could take. It pounded me until I gave up.


Godamn. That sounds like me.


----------



## P1e2

For me it depends and one on one contact in a calm setting is usually ok. A job that requires constant chaos and more than one on one as well as requires lots of presentations is not my thing. Also dislike jobs with loads of meetings. There are people who love meetings and love to talk about going to a meeting and they talk endlessly at meetings just to hear themselves talk (really I prefer to the point meetings kept as short as possible and then get back to work).


----------



## bfs

In my case programmer. But Morgue technician seems like the best choice now that I think about it. They are people but most likely they aren't going to say anything back lmao


----------



## BAH

Working for me


----------



## Dalmat

I'm a land surveyor and I think it is a perfect job, no pressure or stress. I drive a lot, measure land or houses with some high tech equipment. When I feel SA free, I mingle with costumers, and when don't, I just act professionally.


----------



## teuton

@Dalmat : That's pretty cool 

Well, I guess the perfect job is software engineer working from home. No stress and probably the best wage that you could get...


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Imbored21 said:


> How do you get a job like that? Do I need experience? Do I need a certain typing speed??? What kind of company would I apply to??


well I dont have a job right now. but this would be one of the things i would consider.

data inputting. maybe somethign like just putting in lots of info into a companied database. numbers, addresses..... things like that.

car insurance company, home insurance.... credit card company, ... telemarketing sales.... banks... maybe travel agent.... people who work for SKY TV. ... the tax office in government jobs.

you can get it on night shift.. maybe like 10 pm to like 6 am I have seen here.

there may be some telephone talking required, but I think a lot of these places are like you have your own computer and cubicle and work from there.

i imagine it t be very boring, but there will probably be little interaction between you and other workers there.

you go in.... work... then go home.... i suppose its like that.


----------

